# LS2 oil capacity...



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've found a discrepancy between the owners manual and the Helms factory repair manual. In the owners manual, it says to use 6.5qts with an oil & filter change. However, in the repair manual, it says to use 5.5qts.

I've always put in 6.5qts per the owners manual. I just changed it yesterday and checked it this morning when it was stone cold, and it showed slightly higher than the full mark (which doesn't bother me).

What gives? 5.5qts sounds a little low.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The manual states 6.5 qts with a filter change. 6qts shows full on my stick. 6.5 is over. Perhaps my stick is longer I dunno. 5.5 is definitely under IMO thats a typo.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

6 qts with filter is what I use.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Just did mine 6.5 was dead at the fill mark


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think 6.5 quarts is the correct amount. I highly doubt too many people get ALL the oil out on a change, so putting in arround 6 does sound about right.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was surprised at how much oil continued to drain with the filter off with the pan empty.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

7 for me but i use a bigger filter.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> I think 6.5 quarts is the correct amount. I highly doubt too many people get ALL the oil out on a change, so putting in arround 6 does sound about right.


Yup. If you use ramps, you need to jack the rear of the car up to get all the oil out. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> 7 for me but i use a bigger filter.


I keep thinking about using the bigger filter. Are you using the truck filter? I have an oil filter sandwitch adaptor that I'm going to use in the future and I have clearance issues with the stock one. So If I start using the bigger filter, I have to switch back.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a member on this site whose screen name, I believe, is the correct capacity with a stock size filter. 6 QTS 11 OZ.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used the larger filter and altho having a bigger filtering medium the capacity has to be within 6 oz of the stock one. I just went back to the stock one because I put in a GlowShift "sandwich" to tap my oil pressure off. I don't believe the larger one will work with that as it would then be too long.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> I've used the larger filter and altho having a bigger filtering medium the capacity has to be within 6 oz of the stock one. I just went back to the stock one because I put in a GlowShift "sandwich" to tap my oil pressure off. I don't believe the larger one will work with that as it would then be too long.


True. I have the Glowshift sandwitch for the oil cooler, with the stock filter I can't get the skid plate on, unless I use longer bolts and spacers.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I keep thinking about using the bigger filter. Are you using the truck filter?


Not sure what else they fit but the Delco number is pf-61 and the Mobil number is ml-206.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Not sure what else they fit but the Delco number is pf-61 and the Mobil number is ml-206.


I use the ML-206 it's the truck filter but it still only held 6.5 quarts.


----------

